# Veto Pro-Pac + Tool Pouch



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Since I don't wear a belt anymore I've got the MB and I keep the most basic tools in there as a grab-n-go bag. It hooks onto the outside tape holder of my XXL. But because of the weight of the XXL, I've definitely been eyeballing the Tech LC as my travel bag, and if I get it I'll transfer the MB over to that.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Hey guys, I am looking into snagging a Veto ProPac Tech LC bag, and was wondering how you guys combine that with a tool pouch. For most stuff I would work out of the Veto, but every once in a while I am doing sign work or working on light fixtures and it is nice to have a bunch of tools on my person. Anyone use both? I have tried using a bucket buddy, Husky tool bag, and right now I have my tools in my pouch, a bucket, and a ridgid power tool bag, and it is driving me bonkers. I think it is about time to shell out the money for something better, but was wondering how you guys managed it. Also, can you fit a tool pouch into one of the pouches on the Tech LC? That would be handy as hell, but since I haven't been able to get my hands on one, I have no clue whether it would work or not.


I don't think a full tool pouch will fit in it,,


----------



## Traveen (Feb 10, 2011)

I can honestly say that a veto pack won't let you down! Make sure you register the bag for the warranty though! 

For work I have an xl, and am pretty hard on it 

After 2.5 years of use, one of the zippers lost a tooth and the bag would unzip at its own convenience. 

I filled out a warranty claim online on the veto site, the next day I got a call to give a credit card number to charge a 20$ fee for shipping. And a pre-auth for the price of the bag. 

2 days later a new bag showed up, along with return shipping documents

Swap tools to new bag, send the old bag back, they refunded the pre auth on my credit card! 

Awesome bags and absolutely incredible to deal with when you do need to use the warranty

Veto customer for life!!.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't think a full tool pouch will fit in it,,


Thanks for the video Harry! Never thought to check youtube. Looks like it won't fit the pouch, I could probably just run my pouch belt through the carry handle and keep my pouch strapped to the outside or something. I think I am going to order up a Tech LC and see how it works. It looks like a good balance on size vs. weight, plus it shouldn't fall apart like the Husky bag I had for a while.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Thanks for the video Harry! Never thought to check youtube. Looks like it won't fit the pouch, I could probably just run my pouch belt through the carry handle and keep my pouch strapped to the outside or something. I think I am going to order up a Tech LC and see how it works. It looks like a good balance on size vs. weight, plus it shouldn't fall apart like the Husky bag I had for a while.


Cool , like with everything improvise.:thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Ordered. Should be here Wednesday. God I love Amazon Prime. Had $5.35 cashback available from my credit card so I applied that towards expedited shipping. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Traveen said:


> I can honestly say that a veto pack won't let you down! Make sure you register the bag for the warranty though!
> 
> For work I have an xl, and am pretty hard on it
> 
> ...


Now that's top notch customer service..:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Ordered. Should be here Wednesday. God I love Amazon Prime. Had $5.35 cashback available from my credit card so I applied that towards expedited shipping. :laughing:


Well that was fast..:laughing:


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Now that's top notch customer service..:thumbup:


I had mine for a couple of years before I noticed it was missing a rivet. I don't think it would have fallen apart or anything, but my cat sprayed it and I couldn't get rid of the smell. I called them up and told them about the rivet and a new one was shipped out within hours. The entire phone conversation was probably less than two minutes and the new bag came I think two days later.

Excellent customer service.:thumbsup:


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Traveen said:


> I can honestly say that a veto pack won't let you down! Make sure you register the bag for the warranty though!
> 
> For work I have an xl, and am pretty hard on it
> 
> ...


I didn't fill out a single thing. Just called them up and had a new one on the way in seconds.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a pouch and a Veto. I keep my meters testers in one side, tools in the other. Very nice tool bags and high quality.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CFL said:


> I had mine for a couple of years before I noticed it was missing a rivet. I don't think it would have fallen apart or anything, but my cat sprayed it and I couldn't get rid of the smell. I called them up and told them about the rivet and a new one was shipped out within hours. The entire phone conversation was probably less than two minutes and the new bag came I think two days later.
> 
> Excellent customer service.:thumbsup:


That dam Cat...:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

CFL said:


> I didn't fill out a single thing. Just called them up and had a new one on the way in seconds.


 Just an FYI: In many states it's actually illegal to make someone register before honoring a warranty claim.

The warranty cards are only there to gather marketing information about their customers.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> Just an FYI: In many states it's actually illegal to make someone register before honoring a warranty claim.
> 
> The warranty cards are only there to gather marketing information about their customers.


I didn't know that. I did fill out the warranty stuff when I first bought it. I do that with everything out of fear they won't honor it. If you don't register when you buy something how do they know when you bought it? I know I've had things replaced or repaired when I hadn't registered them but I figured I was lucky.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

CFL said:


> ...If you don't register when you buy something how do they know when you bought it...?


 You often need proof of purchase, so either the receipt or the card will do. But it sounds like Veto is honest about it: The fact that a person has the bag is pretty good proof that someone purchased it, and if all the bags come with the same warranty, it makes no sense to deny it.

The only reason I say be careful about warranty cards is because that information is often sold, so you open yourself up to a bunch of solicitation you don't want.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> You often need proof of purchase, so either the receipt or the card will do. But it sounds like Veto is honest about it: The fact that a person has the bag is pretty good proof that someone purchased it, and if all the bags come with the same warranty, it makes no sense to deny it.
> 
> The only reason I say be careful about warranty cards is because that information is often sold, so you open yourself up to a bunch of solicitation you don't want.


I can definitely see that happening. Not that long ago we started getting bombarded with phone calls and I know it was from some stupid thing I filled out online. I only fill stuff out on trusted sites but obviously a lot of companies sell that information.


----------



## dgable (Feb 27, 2012)

I love the veto bags but I just wish they were built in America.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

dgable said:


> I love the veto bags but I just wish they were built in America.


Got to be the best tool bags i ever had and i have had quite a few...Looking forward to the Backpac coming out ...;-)

Frank


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

God damn tool bucket with my pouch in it fell out of the van and landed upside down in a parking lot yesterday. Cant wait for my veto to get here.


----------

